# Burnt Plastic Fumes and Breast Milk



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

Long story short, we had a small kitchen fire that involved burning plastic, and I inhaled some of the fumes. There is still an odor from it in the downstairs of our house, but I quickly opened the window and put towels under the door where the baby was before I called 911 and ran outside with him.

So we have one odor-free room where the baby will be staying until all of the fumes/smell is removed from the rest of the house.

So my question is: how much toxins from that are going to come through my breast milk? Would my baby be better off using our small freezer stash (about a day's worth) and formula while I pump and dump? Or is it a safe level? I've been searching for anything about it but can't come up with any answers.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't worry at all- just nurse.









-Angela


----------



## Issibearmama (Dec 15, 2007)

I had a somewhat similar situation a few weeks ago. A chemical plant across the street from a store I was shopping in had a leak. I ended up inhaling the chemical and was sick for about two days.

I was concerned about the milk so I called my dr. He told me that a minute amount of the chemical more then likely would make it's way into my milk but it wouldn't be a signficant amount and wouldn't be harmful to dd therefore I continued to nurse her. If you are in doubt call your doctor. He/she can give you the most informed answer. Good luck!


----------

